# FIFA 12 Discussion



## Harivel (Apr 17, 2011)

*Processor:* Intel Core 2 Duo E6750 2.66GHz or AMD Athlon II X2 245e.
*Operating System:* Windows XP, Windows Vista or Windows 7.
*CPU:* 2.4 GHZ single core processor.
DirectX 9, 10, 11 compatible.
*Graphics:* NVidia GeForce 6800 or ATI Radeon X1600 at least, GeForce GTS 240 and Radeon HD 3870 recommended

*Release Date: N/A*

*Screen Shot*
*a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/207274_10150160631579288_191027189287_6556949_3576664_n.jpg


----------



## Rahim (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: FIFA 12 Specs*

^any new features or is it the same 11?


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: FIFA 12 Specs*

Hope the Graphics will be better...


----------



## Harivel (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: FIFA 12 Specs*



Rahim said:


> ^any new features or is it the same 11?



It ll improve much in Personalitys n Shots which s not workn in FIFA 11....



mailme.manju said:


> Hope the Graphics will be better...




Yep...Hoope so!!


----------



## gameranand (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: FIFA 12 Specs*

Well I actually don't expect much from these sports game specially after big change like in FIFA 11 so IMO it will be nearly be same as FIFA 11 with some graphics improvement.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: FIFA 12 Specs*

Hope it get back to FIFA type of game rather than copying PES what they did in FIFA 11..


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: FIFA 12 Specs*

hmm, so it will work on my rig. Might not get it though. i play PES


----------



## gameranand (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: FIFA 12 Specs*

Well I don't play football game at all and even I play I prefer PES than FIFA but FIFA was kinda fun to me.


----------



## Harivel (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: FIFA 12 Specs*



ithehappy said:


> Hope it get back to FIFA type of game rather than copying PES what they did in FIFA 11..



They copy such things from PES...in FIFA 12 also



gameranand said:


> Well I don't play football game at all and even I play I prefer PES than FIFA but FIFA was kinda fun to me.



What kinnda fun??


----------



## gameranand (May 20, 2011)

Some Screenshots of this game
*images.eurogamer.net/assets/articles//a/1/3/6/0/9/7/8/fifa_12_screenshot_4.jpg.jpg

*images.eurogamer.net/assets/articles//a/1/3/6/0/9/7/8/fifa_12_screenshot_2.jpg.jpg

*images.eurogamer.net/assets/articles//a/1/3/6/0/9/7/8/fifa_12_screenshot_3.jpg.jpg

*FIFA 12 video leaks improvements*
Fantastically wild tackles! True injuries!

OK guys new screenshots are released for this game some of em are here.
*images.eurogamer.net/assets/articles//a/1/3/6/3/3/3/6/FIFA12_NG_Vermaelen_defending_WM.jpg.jpg

*images.eurogamer.net/assets/articles//a/1/3/6/3/3/3/6/FIFA12_NG_Messi_overheadkick_WM.jpg.jpg

*images.eurogamer.net/assets/articles//a/1/3/6/3/3/3/6/FIFA12_NG_Bendtner_header_againstgoalie_WM.jpg.jpg

*images.eurogamer.net/assets/articles//a/1/3/6/3/3/3/6/FIFA12_NG_Carvalho_tackle_WM.jpg.jpg

*images.eurogamer.net/assets/articles//a/1/3/6/3/3/3/6/FIFA12_NG_Benzema_Headerinbox_WM.jpg.jpg


----------



## Ishu Gupta (May 30, 2011)

*Re: FIFA 12 Specs*



ithehappy said:


> Hope it get back to FIFA type of game rather than copying PES what they did in FIFA 11..


They didn't copy PES. They gave us a port of PS3/X360.

FIFA PC turned next gen last year.


----------



## ithehappy (May 31, 2011)

*Re: FIFA 12 Specs*



Ishu Gupta said:


> They didn't copy PES. *They gave us a port of PS3/X360.*
> 
> FIFA PC turned next gen last year.



...and completely mixed up the settings for Keyboard. The controller settings are Totally dedicated towards Gamepad, which I hate. Ignored the 11 for that reason, if 12 comes with same controller setting I've to ignore this one too


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 31, 2011)

*Re: FIFA 12 Specs*

WTF?Sports games are meant to be played with a controller.Complaining about the KB control scheme of a Fifa game makes no sense.

[youtube]L_X_4CQsK5s[/youtube]


----------



## ithehappy (May 31, 2011)

*Re: FIFA 12 Specs*

^ It does make sense to me. Very much.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 31, 2011)

*Re: FIFA 12 Specs*

Well then don't expect any change,you'll be disappointed.


----------



## ithehappy (May 31, 2011)

*Re: FIFA 12 Specs*

Thanks for the info. Fifa 12= Ignored.  (Sticking with Fifa 10)


----------



## gameranand (May 31, 2011)

Looks promising. But the impacts are too much and might make the game somewhat difficult and funny with players falling a lot.



			
				Adil said:
			
		

> PES 2012 Will Be Better


You can't say that for sure. In this installment of FIFA they have added many features which are absent in PES also like the falling impact. Injuries will be real means if your payer falls in a match then there are chances that he won't play in upcoming matches and all that. Also graphics are somewhat improved so you can easily say that this one brings many things on the table just wait and watch before making up your mind.


----------



## baccilus (May 31, 2011)

*Re: FIFA 12 Specs*



Adil Siddiqui said:


> PES 2012 Will Be Better
> 
> PES 12 Will Be Better



PES doesn't even release in India. Even if they do Konami will price it like US which we won't be able to buy. The only choice with genuine buyers in India is FIFA.


----------



## ico (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: FIFA 12 Specs*



ithehappy said:


> Thanks for the info. Fifa 12= Ignored.  *(Sticking with Fifa 10)*





ithehappy said:


> Hope it get back to FIFA type of game rather than *copying PES what they did in FIFA 11..*


hmmmmm


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: FIFA 12 Specs*

is this *minimum* required specification or *Recommended*??


----------



## mitraark (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: FIFA 12 Specs*

FIFA 11 is the best thing that happened to FIFA . Yes its tough but that is what makes it better.
PES fanboys , please. Copied PES , yes of course,  but if only that could be the recioe for success in every field. FIFA 11 has bettered PES in every aspect previously considered to be PES's stronghold. 

The graphics , yes it looks bland compared to games of other genres , it can be better , but really its not that bad , it does not hinder gameplay in any way.

I won;t mind if FIFA 12 isn;t much different from FIFA 11, well maybe except for making the Freekicks a little easier


----------



## ajai5777 (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: FIFA 12 Specs*



mitraark said:


> FIFA 11 is the best thing that happened to FIFA . Yes its tough but that is what makes it better.
> PES fanboys , please. Copied PES , yes of course,  but if only that could be the recioe for success in every field. FIFA 11 has bettered PES in every aspect previously considered to be PES's stronghold.
> 
> The graphics , yes it looks bland compared to games of other genres , it can be better , but really its not that bad , it does not hinder gameplay in any way.
> ...



Yeah..FIFA 11 is the best FIFA ever.I have played almost all FIFAs from FIFA 98 and the crappiest was FIFA 10 it failed big time infront of PES 10.But FIFA 11 is next gen and far better than others.Only similarity to PES is that the controls are assigned for controller but we can change that to our style and all the controls are similar to FIFA 08,09 and 10 except the special skills.

Free kicks are not that difficult, I  score 70% of direct free kicks I get but while playing online people place defender along with keeper to block free kicks


----------



## ico (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: FIFA 12 Specs*

yup, FIFA 11 on PC is next-gen much like its console predecessors.

and I have no idea why is someone complaining about keyboard controls when you should be playing this game with a gamepad.

*screenshot.xfire.com/s/108476520-4.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: FIFA 12 Specs*



ajai5777 said:


> Yeah..FIFA 11 is the best FIFA ever.I have played almost all FIFAs from FIFA 98 and the crappiest was FIFA 10 it failed big time infront of PES 10.But FIFA 11 is next gen and far better than others.Only similarity to PES is that the controls are assigned for controller but we can change that to our style and all the controls are similar to FIFA 08,09 and 10 except the special skills.
> 
> Free kicks are not that difficult, I  score 70% of direct free kicks I get but while playing online people place defender along with keeper to block free kicks



How many ranking points do you have?I can't go above 2000 it seems,thanks to a bit of BSNL lag.

[YOUTUBE]C95lxSw9Hbc[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]w7nBMra8Z3s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## xtremevicky (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: FIFA 12 Specs*

I last played FIFA 07 before going to FIFA 11 . It was a nice experience


----------



## ajai5777 (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: FIFA 12 Specs*



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> How many ranking points do you have?I can't go above 2000 it seems,thanks to a bit of BSNL lag.



Sorry man..I play in gameranger not in EA servers  and mine is also BSNL


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: FIFA 12 Specs*

^^I only managed to play Single players of Fifa 11 till date... 

 @Ajai :- u have specific servers on game ranger??


----------



## mitraark (Jun 22, 2011)

*Re: FIFA 12 Specs*

I play on LAN occasionally , its hard to play over the net   , Gameplay is slowerthan usual and less reponsive.

Mostly i play single player , Legendary was hard , its only recently i am able to beat Milan [ I play with Inter  ]


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 22, 2011)

*Re: FIFA 12 Specs*



ico said:


> yup, FIFA 11 on PC is next-gen much like its console predecessors.
> 
> and I have no idea why is someone complaining about keyboard controls when you should be playing this game with a gamepad.


I didn't complain, I said I love to play games in Keyboard and I hate that Gamepad stuff.
Regards.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 22, 2011)

*Re: FIFA 12 Specs*



			
				ithehappy said:
			
		

> I didn't complain, I said I love to play games in Keyboard and I hate that Gamepad stuff.


Well some games are meant to be played using gamepad and this is one of them. You won't enjoy these using Keyboard.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 23, 2011)

*Re: FIFA 12 Specs*

Fifa 12 PC will be same as the console versions.
*www.ea.com/uk/football/news/fifa12-pc-02
About time!Can't wait for the release.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 23, 2011)

*Re: FIFA 12 Specs*

eagerly waiting for this one.........


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: FIFA 12 Specs*

Fifa 12 to have 2 English commentary teams-Martin Tyler returns with ex-Arsenal Alan Smith.2nd pair features Andy Townsend with Clive Tyldesley. 
Alan Smith joins Martin Tyler as an in-game announcer | EA SPORTS Football


----------



## tkin (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: FIFA 12 Specs*

DX11 you say? Hmm, lets see.


----------



## ico (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: FIFA 12 Specs*

what about Martin Tyler's former monkey???

Is he there too?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: FIFA 12 Specs*

No.Guess EA dumped him too


----------



## gameranand (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: FIFA 12 Specs*

Fifa 12 is coming on DX11????


----------



## tkin (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: FIFA 12 Specs*



gameranand said:


> Fifa 12 is coming on DX11????


The first post says so, I dunno.


----------



## soumo27 (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: FIFA 12 Specs*

This is releasing on Sept 30.  Can't wait.

I'm tired and bored of playing Fifa 11...


----------



## mitraark (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: FIFA 12 Specs*



ico said:


> what about Martin Tyler's former monkey???
> 
> Is he there too?





Arsenal_Gunners said:


> No.Guess EA dumped him too



What did you expect , he showed his weenie to a Female newscaster on Camera.



gameranand said:


> Fifa 12 is coming on DX11????



Doesn;t really concern me much , gameplay is what matters. And Celebrations 



soumo27 said:


> This is releasing on Sept 30.  Can't wait.
> 
> I'm tired and bored of playing Fifa 11...



Playing with CPU gets boring in weeks, playing multiplayer , not really  There's a lways a new f**ked up way there to score 

Btw check out this stupid video , i captured and uploaded 

YouTube - ‪Stupid Referee in FIFA 11 blocks and tackles down Player‬&rlm;


----------



## gameranand (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: FIFA 12 Specs*



			
				mitraark said:
			
		

> Doesn;t really concern me much , gameplay is what matters. And Celebrations


It doesn't bother me either i was just curious.

I'll play FIFA again once DAO is over.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: FIFA 12 Specs*

FIFA 12 PC Hands-On Impressions | Next-Gen Gaming Blog
Nice!


----------



## dinga03 (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: FIFA 12 Specs*

Fifa 11 was a great leap from the 10.
Though i find it a little difficult when taking freekick, never and ever scored a goal in freekick


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: FIFA 12 Specs*

*desmond.yfrog.com/Himg734/scaled.php?tn=0&server=734&filename=5m5va.jpg&xsize=640&ysize=640


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: FIFA 12 Specs*



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> *desmond.yfrog.com/Himg734/scaled.php?tn=0&server=734&filename=5m5va.jpg&xsize=640&ysize=640


----------



## mitraark (Sep 12, 2011)

*Re: FIFA 12 Specs*

Anyone can tell me the exact time the Demo is going to be out tomorrow ?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: FIFA 12 Specs*

Fifa demo is out.Initial reports are good.


----------



## mitraark (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: FIFA 12 Specs*

Yes , had been keeping track of EA Forum today and downloaded the 1.55 GB sized demo as soon as it was out , played for 3 whole hours , the game is almost like the full version if it has the team you play with 

6 Teams : AC Milan, Arsenal, Barcelona, Borussia Dortmund, OM Marseille and Manchester City.

3 Mintues each half. Level Amatuer-Legendary. Camera all available but height / Zoom cannot be changed.

Messi 95 , Xavi Iniesta 92 , Fabregas and Nasri 89 87 still at Arsenal ,  Adebayor still at Manchester City.


----------



## axes2t2 (Sep 14, 2011)

*Re: FIFA 12 Specs*

*mitraark* is so excited kee usne do baar same cheez post kiya


----------



## prakhar18 (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: FIFA 12 Specs*

@mitraark

you can change the camera height and zoom . 
you need to go to camera settings and then select custom. then you can change.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: FIFA 12 Specs*

How different is the defending?I can't be arsed to download the demo.Will order the game on release if it does not have any major issues re: cheating etc.


----------



## Krow (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: FIFA 12 Specs*

^Defending is not very different tbh. You gotta use LT (jockey button) to chase a player and then press B (conservative tackle) at the right moment. While running with a player if you press B, then your player gives the dribbler a shoulder push. If you do it repeatedly you get a yellow .

On my HP dm1z netbook, the game runs in slow motion at 800x600.


----------



## subashj (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: FIFA 12 Specs*

i have 2gb ram is it sufficient or graphics card is needed..?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: FIFA 12 Specs*

The IMPACT engine is broken 


Spoiler



[YOUTUBE]VjwHfjSro2I[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]3PvXCx1qXLg[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]KJ3k0ZqSbSU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## axes2t2 (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: FIFA 12 Specs*

Someone please guide me to how to configure ethe button layout.....the classic style

a-lob,d-shoot-s-pass etc


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: FIFA 12 Specs*



Ishu Gupta said:


> The IMPACT engine is broken
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



They will release the fix and name it Fifa 13.


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: FIFA 12 Specs*

^ hah! No way mate
It'll take EA till FIFA 15 to fix that. 
Dunno Wtf is wrong with these people their licenser -FIFA, FIA (F1, WRC).
The licenser should set some standards to force these Milkers to make highly polished games.
F1 was good except for few massive bugs which still hasn't been fixed.:/
WRC is a joke.

Anyways ot, does this game involve transfers?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: FIFA 12 Specs*

Demo has the old squads.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: FIFA 12 Specs*



s18000rpm said:


> ^ hah! No way mate
> It'll take EA till FIFA 15 to fix that.
> Dunno Wtf is wrong with these people their licenser -FIFA, FIA (F1, WRC).
> The licenser should set some standards to force these Milkers to make highly polished games.
> ...



You can buy and sell in single player.You can manually edit squads as well.
Online you have to play with the default team and with your own player in Be a Pro mode.
mate.


----------



## mitraark (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: FIFA 12 Specs*

First of all , defending is quite different .. the standing tackle has been made definitive , it is almost like a small scale slding tackle , you'll probably hit , but if you miss , a good player [ Read: All Barca Players ] will dribble past yyou. 

Also , there is no Auto Press button [ Which was the pass button last year and Shoot button previously ] , you have to manually mark opponent.

The IMPACT Engine, although brings on somewhat realism into the game , results in a lot of FAIL  Messi did a complete 360 when i accidentally moved him over the demented GK [ Szczesny   ] during the celebration after goal.


----------



## MegaMind (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: FIFA 12 Specs*

Cant stop laughing on these...

[YOUTUBE]11VL5MGNhhE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]P1rYKA8_IfU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## axes2t2 (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: FIFA 12 Specs*



axes2t2 said:


> Someone please guide me to how to configure ethe button layout.....the classic style
> 
> a-lob,d-shoot-s-pass etc



bumpity bump


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: FIFA 12 Specs*

Fifa going for Rs 799 on indiatimes shopping if anyone's interested.


----------



## MegaMind (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: FIFA 12 Specs*



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Fifa going for Rs 799 on indiatimes shopping if anyone's interested.



Thanks...


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 22, 2011)

changed the thread title.


----------



## mitraark (Sep 23, 2011)

Anyone feels that Barca has been made unfairly strong  ??


----------



## Krow (Sep 27, 2011)

^Barca is pretty strong in real life too lol!


----------



## mitraark (Sep 27, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFKUgoDYd4c[/YOUTUBE]

This one was really funny had to share !


----------



## axes2t2 (Sep 28, 2011)

mitraark said:


> [YOUTUBE]vFKUgoDYd4c[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> This one was really funny had to share !



Fixed


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 29, 2011)

Pretty good reviews so far.Should get my copy tomorrow or the day after.
FIFA Soccer 12 Review, FIFA Soccer 12 PS3 Review - GameSpot.com


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 1, 2011)

This is completely different to Fifa 11 PC in a more realistic sense.Got whooped by AI but won my first online match quite easily.Everyone is crap at defending at this stage


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 1, 2011)

^you got owned by bots? 

anyways, those who didnt get the Free Ultimate pack..., email EA support, they should send a redeem code


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 2, 2011)

The online is completely lag free,and I haven't seen anyone use any exploits or cheap tactics yet.However you can't see which team or kit your opponent chooses.This may lead to kit clashes.Haven't happened to me so far though.


----------



## mitraark (Oct 2, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> This is completely different to Fifa 11 PC in a more realistic sense.Got whooped by AI but won my first online match quite easily.Everyone is crap at defending at this stage





s18000rpm said:


> ^you got owned by bots?
> 
> anyways, those who didnt get the Free Ultimate pack..., email EA support, they should send a redeem code



I got 0-8 hammered once by Barca , with Chelsea ! 

Will take some time to get used to defending


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 9, 2011)

Online Silverware!
Get in!!


Spoiler



*img266.imageshack.us/img266/6659/fifa2011100919174786.jpg


----------



## mitraark (Oct 10, 2011)

FIFA 12 doesn;t have any option for LAN Play ... this is going to change everything , everyone plays FIFA 11 on LAN in our hostel  They might not shift to FIFA 12


----------



## AJK (Oct 15, 2011)

defending is so tough in fifa 12  lost 6 matches in a row online


----------



## toad_frog09 (Oct 16, 2011)

Hmm...So everyones complaning about the toughness in defending in fifa 12. 

.
The tactical defending, as the game calls it, is more realistic and challenging giving you something more to do instead of just holding 2 buttons to crudely take the ball like in the previous installments.

.
Using a 360 game controller at normal setting. 
The basic standing tackle is done by B(circle) button, while the X(square) takes care of sliding tackle. Big change is that The A button will now contain your opponent. That is instead of doing anything even remotely productive, your player will just move along with opponent on ball. I'd advice you to loose the habit of holding that button down cuz it rarely helps in defending let alone being tactical. 

.
Now, Basically the left trigger (one under your middle finger of left hand) most important button while defending, will jockey the player around. Hold down right trigger and player will sprint. Hold them down together, Player will sprint jockey. The right button will tell your computer controlled player to contain the opponent. 

.
Now thats the basic. The key to good defending is being tactically smart. Against a weaker team(or at amateur/semi-pro difficulty), its quite enough to jockey along and put up a standing tackle once the opponent shows you too much of the ball. Like when he's sprinting or is very close face to face with you. Only thing worth remembering is that players now take nice few seconds to regain control after a failed tackle. So its better to time your move rather than pressing the button everytime the opponent gets close.

.
At harder difficulty levels or with equally matched teams, you have to pay more attention to opponent's position and players. One good way to defend is to hold the right button and let your teammate do the containing while you jockey around at distance along with him. In this once opponent gets clear of your teammate (by tricks or something, anything, the CPU controlled player will always suck up a bamboo) and tries to  sprint away, you can try to hold him.
Or, most likely the opponent will pass the ball to nearby player, all you gotta do stay close to him and/or try to intercept the ball. Once you start jockeying around the player and he has no where to pass (like near the D where its crowded by defenders and midfielders) he will probably make a mistake and screw up.
At professional difficulty, the opponent will pass the ball around a lot, so you gotta be active and switch players often and keep on holding them off.
You can always use the not so friendly method of push-pull at a swifty winger to buy some time to get your players fall back at defence line. But careful, a lot of shirt pulling can result in foul or at most a card.

.
The sliding tackle has its big change aswell, the players with lower defending stats(read forwards) will almost everytime fail to get the ball by sliding tackle and at the most will kick it out of play. While the likes of Pique or V. Kompany will atleast get it clear off opponent.

.
Any more tips?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 16, 2011)

Pretty much summed up everything there.I try to close people down quickly and try to block their passing options.In Division 5 now.

While attacking,moving the ball around a bit with LT throws off most opponents online.
Take a touch before shooting.First time shots look good but rarely go in.


----------



## toad_frog09 (Oct 17, 2011)

Here's my starting line up for Manchester City, Manager mode, season 3.
.
.
GK.H Lloris - 90
.
Defence
RB. Sergio Ramos - 87
RCB. Pique - 91
LCB. V Kompany - 89
LB. D Criscito - 88
.
Midfield
CAM. Lucas - 88
RM. David Silva - 90
LM. S Nasri - 88
.
Forward
ST. Tevez - 88
LF. L Messi - 95
RF. Neymar - 89
.
.
Yeah yeah, i know managing MC is like sliding down the money mountain with no pants on screaming "weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee". But hey, atleast i'm not buying Rooney and making his fat behind rot on reserves bench just to rub it in United's face. Oh wait a minute, I TOTALLY AM!!!
Muhuhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha...


----------



## shailesh (Jan 9, 2012)

mitraark said:


> Anyone feels that Barca has been made unfairly strong  ??



Yes Buddy....The reason why it looks so is that they have Messi as striker....he is strong as hell...everytime i tried to play against them and got hammered by 10+ goals....Messi alone scores some 7-8 goals. 

Yesterday I noticed an impressive thing in FIFA 12 commentry...The commentators mentioned the birhday of David Silva while the match was in progress. Its such a creative and lively example of the level of details they have instilled in FIFA...m lovin it.....!


----------

